# Einfacher Java Chat erstellen?



## jackie05 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
wisst ihr wie ich einen eigenen Java Chat in Java schreiben kann?
Also es soll aus ein Textarea, Textfeld für die Nachricht und die Nickliste recht, bestehen.
Kennt ihr da vieleicht ein paar gute Tutorials oder so, wenn möglich in Deutsch?
Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

MfG Christian


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Februar 2007)

Meinst du jetzt jsp oder javascript? Weil bei javascript bist du hier falsch.


----------



## jackie05 (21. Februar 2007)

Danke dir, ich meine in Java, ich bin doch hier richtig.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

MfG Christian


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. Februar 2007)

Mit Datenbank oder ohne?
So wie ich dich verstanden habe meinst du jsp (Java Server Pages), um dynamische Webseiten anzuzeigen und nicht javascript, welches z.B. bei Ajax verwendet wird.
Oder meinst du ein Java Chat Programm, welches nicht im Browser läuft, sondern eigenständig?

Generell gesagt, musst du die Daten, die per POST Request vom Nutzer kommen annehmen, auf böse Daten überprüfen(html tags, javascripts Stichwort cross-scripting, sql injections, häufiges versenden von daten) und diese dann an dem Ort deiner Wahl abspeichern und gleich danach wieder auslesen.

Bei JSP kann die Stelle, welches die Daten annimmt, der Chat selbst sein, welches einfach vorher überprüft, ob er was bekommt und wenn ja, speichert er es ab, ansonsten kann man auch ein servlet benutzen welches die Daten annimmt.

Allerdings spreche ich *nicht* aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## mrno (21. Februar 2007)

Kannst dir das mal anschauen ist ein freier java-chat der auf servlets basiert. Source-Code kann man sich auch runterladen.

http://www.javazoom.net/jzservlets/servlets.html


----------

